# Meta AM V4 Dämpfersetup



## Stoeffel (20. April 2018)

Hi,

Ich fahre ein Meta V4 mit dem standardmäßigen Rockshox Monarch plus im M/L tune.
Bei 30% sag brauche ich nur ca. 70% des Federwegs, auf einem Trail wo ich an der Gabel ca. 95% brauche.

Gibt es hier andere die auch dieses Problem haben?
Ich hab keine Volumenbänder verbaut und keinen Plan was ich ändern sollte um den Federweg gleichmäßiger zu nutzen.

Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Bauerferdi (21. April 2018)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der blaue Hebel der Druckstufe in "open" Stellung ist/war.

30% Sag hinten im Stehen oder im Sitzen?
- Das sollte im Stehen (Abfahrtsposition) gemessen werden.
Vorne sollte 20-30% Sag eingestellt werden.

Schlägt die Gabel manchmal durch? Wenn ja hier mehr Luft einfüllen. Ansonsten würde ich hinten den Luftdruck absenken, dann kommt dein Tretlager aber beim treten niedriger. 

Solange du kein Problem mit nem unsensiblen Hinterbau hast könntest du auch das Setup so belassen. 

Wenn du extrem leicht oder schwer bist könnte auch eine Änderung des ​Tunes in Frage kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoeffel (22. April 2018)

Hi Bauernferdi,

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe 30% Sag im Stehen mit Rucksack, Wasser, Helm und allem eingestellt und 25% vorne.
Ich bin mit dem Setup der Gabel sehr zufrieden, sie schlägt nicht durch aber ich brauche gewöhnlich, 90 - 95% des Federweges.
Ich find es nur verwunderlich das ich Probleme mit dem richtigen Setup für hinten habe. Der Dämpfer ist ja im Standard Tune, wie ein Großteil der bikes ausgeliefert wurden. Ich dachte daher es könnten andere ähnliche Probleme haben.

P.S.: Ich wiege ca.85kg, also an meinem Fliegengewicht sollte es nicht liegen.


----------



## Bauerferdi (22. April 2018)

Hey, 

dann scheinst du ja auf den ersten Blick nichts falsch gemacht zu haben.
Ich selbst fahre jedoch ein V4.2 mit nem DHX2 Dämpfer und kann dir leider keine weiteren Tipps bezüglich des Dämpfers geben.

Vielleicht findet sich jemand. Im V4 Thread gabs glaub auch ein paar Leute, die Probleme mit dem Dämpfer hatten: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/ 

Gruß


----------



## Stoeffel (22. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich werde mal stöbern ob ich noch einen Fehler finde. Weil die meisten scheinen mit dem Dämpfer sehr zu frieden zu sein.

Ich schreib es hier rein falls ich das Problem gelöst bekomme.


----------



## Diddo (22. April 2018)

Stoeffel schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Volumenbänder verbaut und keinen Plan was ich ändern sollte um den Federweg gleichmäßiger zu nutzen.



Dann solltest du eigentlich eher durchrauschen. Das Meta AM V4 ist für kleine Luftkammern optimiert:





Quelle: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.nl/2014/11/commencal-meta-v4-2015.html

Ich fahre aktuell eine Mattoc mit IRT (sehr linear abgestimmt) und dazu einen McLeod mit Standardluftkammer, harmoniert sehr gut. 

Fährst du vielleicht einfach nicht hart genug und hast eine eher weiche abgestimmte Gabel?


----------



## Stoeffel (22. April 2018)

Hi zusammen,

Vielen Dank allen die sich Gedanken um das Problem gemacht haben.
Mir wollte der Gedanke nicht aus dem Kopf das mit dem Dämpfer alles ok ist. Und so habe ich heute einmal den ganzen Hinterbau auseinander genommen, alles gereinigt und neu gefettet.
Ich habe zwar keinen Fehler finden können aber es hat trotzdem geklappt. Ich habe 1Bar weniger Druck und trotzdem den gleichen Sag, der Hinterbau fühlt sich viel lebendiger an und ich kann jetzt den ganzen Federweg verwenden.
Eigentlich muss ich sogar den Sag reduzieren.
Was ein bisschen Pflege und Fett nicht alles ausmachen kann.


----------



## Diddo (22. April 2018)

Ich würde die Luftkammer verkleinern statt deutlich weniger Sag zu nutzen  Aber super, dass du schnell ne Lösung gefunden hast.


----------



## Stoeffel (22. April 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ich würde die Luftkammer verkleinern statt deutlich weniger Sag zu nutzen


Hi Diddo,
Ja, da hast du sicherlich recht. Ich wollte es die Tage mal mit 25% statt 30% sag versuchen. Falls ich dann noch durch den ganzen Federweg rausche reduziere ich die Luftkammer.
Aber erstmal freue ich mich das ich jetzt eine gute Basis für die Feinabstimmung habe.


----------



## slash-sash (3. Mai 2018)

Also ich stelle meine Gabel immer im Stehen (DH-Position) ein und den Hinterbau im sitzen. Alles (LSC &Co.) aufdrehen und dann den „gewünschten“ Sag einstellen. 
Fragt mich nicht warum, habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen. Und was soll ich sagen: ich komme damit perfekt zurecht. Ich habe immer ein wenig Restfederweg für „die ganz harten Sache „. 
Dann drehe ich alles zu und gehe auf den Trail. Also ich arbeite mich nicht von „Auf nach Zu“, sondern genau anders herum. Der Klausmann hat das irgendwo mal als Tip gegeben. Ich meine bei ihm auch die Sache mit dem Hinterbau im Sitzen gelesen zu haben. Bin mit aber gerade nicht mehr sicher. 




Sascha


----------

